# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  نصائح لك لنجاح الرجيم

## ملكة الاحساس

وضع هدف معقول

إن مقاييس الجمال في عصرنا الحالي هي مقاييس ( الأنوريكسيا ) والتجويع بقصد النحافة ، بينما الأهم من ذلك هو الحصول على جسم متوازن وخسارة الكيلو غرامات الزائدة مثلا (30g) لايكون بالضرورة علي دفعة واحدة بل من الأفضل تقسيم الحمية إلى عدة مراحل ، كخسارة أول عشرة كيلوغرامات في البداية ثم أخذ استراحة ( حمية أقل قساوة ) وبعدها العودة إلى بذل المجهود ومتابعة الرجيم. فالجسم بحاجة إلى خسارة الوزن الإضافي بحسب الوزن الزائد .



الخصوصية 

إن اتخاذ القرار باتباع حمية للتنحيف يجب أن يتم بسرية وخصوصية تفادياً لسماع أكثر من رأي و أكثر من انتقاد موجة من الأصدقاء و الاقرباء الذين يحاولون ويتبارون في إسداء النصائح والإقتراحات حول كل نوع رجيم ... وكذلك تبرز مشكلة خاصة موجودة في مجتمعنا العربي وهي كثرة المناسبات الاجتماعية وحيث يعتبر عدم المشارة في تناول الطعام من المآدب نوعا من عدم البروتكول وعلى متتبع الحمية مواجهة هذا الأمر بطلب الأكل الخاص في احتفالات المناسبات قبل موعد تقديم الطعام مثلا : عند السفر أخذ الاحتياط قبل الوقت لطلب الاكل الخاص . 



الأكل بكل راحة 

لأن أسواء طريقة لتناول الطعام تكمن في تناولة وقوفاً أو علي وجه السرعة حيث يتم التهام 

كميات أكبر وبوقت قصير جداً لذالك يجب أن يكون وقت تناول الطعام فترة راحة وفترةابتهاج يومي ، من ناحية ترتيب المائدة وتزيينها بالماكولات المنوعة والملونة كالسلطة والوجبة الأساسية و الفواكه أو الحلوى .... فالتنويع على الطاولة يخفف نسبيا من الشراهة ويمنح الاحساس بالشبع . 



مضغ الطعام 

للحصول على عملية هضم أفضل وللاحساس بالشبع بسرعة يجب أن يتم مضغ الطعام بهدوء على مدة لا بأس بها . 



الشرب بين الوجبات 

لتخفيف الاحساس بالجوع يستحسن تناول السوائل بين الوجبات مثل الشاي اليانسون بلا سكر ، عصير الخضار ، عصير الفواكة ، ويكون تناول هذه المشروبات بين الوجبات لا خلالها لتفادي التخفيف من فعالية انزيمات جهاز الهضم . 



أخذ الوزن مرة فقط في الاسبوع 

لأن العدو الاول لنظام التنحيف هو الميزان ، لذالك يجب وضعه بعيداً عن الأعين خلال فترة 

الرجيم خاصة عند النساء اللواتي يشعرن بتغييرات الوزن بين يوم وآخر ، والتي تحصل نتيجة 

الماء الزائد في الجسم أو بسبب الدورة الشهرية ، في هذة الحالات لاتكون الكيلو غرامات الزائدة من الدهن .... لذلك من الأفضل أخذ المقاييس بالمازورة بالنسبة للأرداف والخصر والفخذ للاحساس بالفرق . 



الأساليب الجديدة لطرق الطهي 

إذا كنتم من محبي الأكل السريع fast food أو المأكولات الغنية التي تحضر في البيت يجب اتباع الأساليب الجديدة في طرق الطهي كاستعمال التتبيلات الطبيعية الغنية بالنكهة مثل الثوم ، الخل ، الخردل ، والبهارات المتنوعة . 



تناول الوجبات الخفيفة ( سناك ) 

من الأفضل تناول خمس وجبات صغيرة وخفيفة في اليوم الواحد للتخفيف من حدة الشهية على تناول ثلاث وجبات رئيسية تتعب المعدة ... كتناول وجبة خفيفة الساعة العاشرة صباحا قبل الوجبة الأساسية تكون عبارة عن قطعة فاكهة أو كوب لبن ( زبادي ) أوعصير طبيعي الخ ... ووجبة خفيفة ثانية عند الساعة الرابعة أوالخامسة بعد الظهر ... ويجب أن لانتجاوز أي وجبة إطلاقاً بهدف تخفيض المدخول اليومي حتى لا نصل إلى موعد الوجبة التالية ونحن بحالة جوع فنتناول الطعام بشراهة أكثر . 



الشراء من السوبر ماركت 

عند الذهاب إلى السوبر ماركت للتسوق من الأفضل عدم الذهاب بحالة الجوع بل من المستحسن زيارة الأسواق لتبضع الأطعمة بعد الوجبة لنستطيع السيطرة على أنفسنا وعدم شراء أو التهام الأطعمة السريعة . 



اختيار الحمية المناسبة 

إن اختيار الحمية المناسبة يجب أن تنسجم مع الذوق الخاص ، فلكما غيرنا من برنامج تغذ يتنا 

كلما كانت النتيجة أفضل ... لكن أفضل الأنظمة الغذائية هو الرجيم الذي تستمر نتائجة على المدي الطويل والذي يرتاح له الشخص الذي يود اتباع حمية بهدف إنقاص الوزن ، من ناحية نوعية الأكل والتوقيت ...

----------

